# Spotlight wiring for salt spreader?



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Hi,
I have a snowex 1075 tailgate spreader and would like to add a spotlight so I can see my spread pattern. What is the best way to wire up the spotlight? I was thinking of wiring it to a 7 way plug and plug it in to the trailer plug connector. Just wondering what the easiest way would be. Thanks

Jason


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I bought a two light system from these guys http://www.back-upbuddy.com/. Cost me 180.00 which is a little expensive, but they're bright as hell, plug right into my trailer light outlet, and have a switch that allows me to turn them on independently (when not in reverse) to work behind my truck or see my spread pattern. Customer service is great, and he will custom make something that will work for your specific application.


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

Lasher66;1888068 said:


> Hi,
> I have a snowex 1075 tailgate spreader and would like to add a spotlight so I can see my spread pattern. What is the best way to wire up the spotlight? I was thinking of wiring it to a 7 way plug and plug it in to the trailer plug connector. Just wondering what the easiest way would be. Thanks
> 
> Jason


Yeah just wire the ground and wire the + to the tail light connector on the 7 round


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You can wire it as a stand alone light(s) by adding wire, and a switch fuse and a relay. That way you can turn it on whenever you want.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Does the 1075 have just an on off switch or is it a speed adjuster?
If it's on off I would splice in an led to the pos neg of the salter, then it's only on when the salter is activated.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's got speed adjustments and a blast function


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I have mine on a sep switch, I use them as backup lights a lot of times... years ago I had them wired into sander...


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

I figured I will just plug it in to the hitch plug. I don't care if it stays on when plowing. Don't feel like running wire to the battery and cab for a switch. Thanks for the input though. 

Jason


----------



## billm (Dec 31, 2010)

Trailer 7 pin harness 
http://www.amazon.com/Conntek-Black...02354&sr=8-5&keywords=7+pin+trailer+connector

12v remote switch 
http://www.amazon.com/AGT-Waterproo...=1418002394&sr=8-1&keywords=12v+remote+switch

LED work light
http://www.amazon.com/LED-round-lig...qid=1418002624&sr=1-9&keywords=led+work+light

Use the ground and 12v+ aux wire from the 7 pin and wire it up to the remote then to the lights

2 pin waterproof connector
http://www.amazon.com/Sets-Waterpro...53&sr=8-9&keywords=2+pin+waterproof+connector


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

sweet. Thanks a lot. This is the way to go. 

Jason


----------



## billm (Dec 31, 2010)

I would do one light per channel as they are only 5amps per/ch 

I believe you need to also install the wire for the aux 7pin on the fuse box on the gmc/chevy its a red wire wrapped up next to the fuse box. Check your manual.


----------



## bel-nor (Dec 10, 2009)

Lasher66 just curious how much salt do you start with in the 1075 I have one on a 1ton dump and I just notice today with a full box it leans to the rear. Normally i only go half full to start thaen add 50lb buckets of bulk as needed for mostly small lots. Everyone be safe and prosperous this season.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Just curious, I was at my upfitter the other day and noticed one of the muni trucks they were setting up had an amber work light on back at the spreader instead of white. I asked why and he said that some of the municipalities request yellow instead of white because it makes the salt easier to see. Just wondering if anyone on here has done that and what you like better, white or yellow? I've got a couple of the white on back that half the LED's are out on and need replacing. Was thinking about trying the amber, but didn't want to spend $120.00 on a couple lights only to find out I don't like them as well. Just thought I might get some opinions first. Thanks


----------



## billm (Dec 31, 2010)

Get one's that have different color covers that you can put on them. Like these
http://www.amazon.com/6KLED-Square-LED-Light-Covers/dp/B00IA95LCU


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

billm;1925837 said:


> Get one's that have different color covers that you can put on them. Like these
> http://www.amazon.com/6KLED-Square-LED-Light-Covers/dp/B00IA95LCU


Kinda neat, but I'm sure the covers would end up falling off and getting lost.


----------

